
German telco shares mobile data traces to help fight the Coronavirus - TjWallas
https://www.zdnet.com/article/coronavirus-they-want-to-use-your-location-data-to-fight-pandemic-thats-a-big-privacy-issue/
======
pacamara619
I'm afraid these measures will keep getting extended and extended. In the end
they will get used to that and say things like "it worked really well for us,
we need to have this all the time".

